# FineMolds 1/48 Tie-Fighter



## florjon (May 2, 2012)

Hai,
this is my latest build which actually was on commisison.
It was a pretty sweet deal, i got to order the same model for myself (and PE set) on his account in return that i build him one.
So i got 2 1/48 tie-fighters and 2 1/48 x-wings from Hobby Link japan. (cheaper to buy and ship then from the U.S. to the netherlands)

There are more photo's on my photobucket account...

Ofcourse this Tie should be fully lit. (as I do with all my models)

I sanded down the sidewall so that the red leds could shine through
Then ofcourse test it with a Photo Etch part.









The main guy enjoying his surroundings









2 red leds on each side of the 'leg'.
Bit of extra white light to see him more clearly









Notice the brass clips on each side, this will make contact with the Fighter who also has the bras clips on each leg. All powered with a 5V adapter at the base.









And all finished.


































Hope you like this build.. already working on the second one which is for myself.

If you like to see more pics of this build, then check out my photobucket album. sub-album FM Tie Fighter.


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Excellent work! I've always wanted to build one of these but you went one step further and managed to squeeze in lights!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow. Outstanding work with the lighting.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

It's really cool! Maybe lose the windows in favor of some thin clear film, or no windows at all. Just the same, a great execution with the lights, and an idea I will certainly be stealing


----------



## florjon (May 2, 2012)

Instead of loosing the windows, I opened up the front tech plate
(this is my second tie)


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Very cool! I'm glad to see someone build one of these with lights. I know that they used the same pilot for both X-wings, and TIE fighters in the original models. It's nice to see an actual TIE fighter pilot in the seat for once.


----------



## schweinhund227 (Dec 6, 2007)

Smart..... Very Smart Move with the Electrical Lead on the Support Brace... Very ingenious !

Keep up the good work !

Norm.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

Stunning work! The details are really fantastic, both on the fighter and the figures.


----------

